# Replace Converter With Inverter/charger



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I was reading on a few other forum sites about folks who swapped in their standard RV converter for a combination (inverter/charger )as an alternative to gas generators. Has anyone done this?, and if so what are the pro's & con's. Do the benefits outweight costs?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Battery Bank you would need to support a whole house inverter would cost almost as much as a Generator.

I would go for the generator.


----------

